# What do you think she is a mix of?



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

How big is she? She resembles a large Basenjim but a Basenji mix would be unusual... *Basenjis are called "barkless", although they do "chortle".


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I was thinking either Basenji or Kelpie/Boxer mix. She is cute though.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Possibly Ibizan mix?


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Her body looks like it could be a boxer (without the cropped tail) but I'm not sure about her head and ears (shepherd or doberman).

She's awfully pretty though!!!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I measured up to the highest part of her shoulder and it shows 19". She's a barker though more of a yapper type.

The more I look at her pic...the more it seems she's about 10 breeds eh. A true heinz.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

No clue but she is adorable!! Does she have a name? I'd name her Socks, lol!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

What about a Feist--they're big here in rural Georgia...not sure if it's a real breed or something the South made up.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Laurie said:


> Her body looks like it could be a boxer (without the cropped tail) but I'm not sure about her head and ears (shepherd or doberman).
> 
> She's awfully pretty though!!!


The only thing I'm pretty sure of...is that she has some boxer in her. That is the first thing we thought and I hear it alot. 

And she gets on her hind legs and "boxes"...


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Mssjnnfer said:


> No clue but she is adorable!! Does she have a name? I'd name her Socks, lol!


Yep. Socks is her name...good guess lol.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Yeah, Boxer, and maybe even a Collie or Shepherd mix. Cute!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I vote for a Basenji mix. She even has the wrinkles on her forehead. She's really pretty.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

kwhit said:


> I vote for a Basenji mix. She even has the wrinkles on her forehead. She's really pretty.


 Yeah, I see what you are saying. Could be. 

She is pretty...not so much from what you see in the pictures...but because she is extremely elegant, dainty and clean. She behaves more like a cat then a dog. She'll crouch down behind a tree as Lucky walks by and attacks him...just like a cat.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Basenji came to mind when I looked at her


----------

